# Ez car care



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Afternoon,

Has anyone got a good use out of these guys recently. I’m surprised that the company isn’t listed under the manufacture list?

They have a special on amazon for some shampoo, wash mitt, 5litres of sun zero snow foam and there foam lance for 35.95 posted. I ordered it as I mainly needed a new lance. Seen some good reviews about it but not really from here??

All the best

Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

They had been a sponsor in here a while ago, didn't stick around long though. I've used a couple of their products and they did the job. I saw that offer online and to be fair it's a good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

theyre one of my favourite companies atm. not actually bought anything from them directly. but ive ended up buying tonnes of product from guys on ebay selling the stuff second hand.
...now...that could mean that people hate it and just wanna get rid. but ive not had a bad product yet. yes some of their stuff isnt brilliant, but it all just so darn cheap.

when you buy a premium product from Gyeon or Gtechniq, you expect it to be a category leader.

but when you get some wheel cleaner for £3 from EZ, it only has to be functional!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

not sure what they are like but they always have a sale on


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had a fair few of the products, Always tend to split and didnt last long so once I'd used it all never bothered again.


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

They have some mediocre stuff and some excellent products but all are reasonably priced and they always do special offers

Their lance deal is exceptional value 

Wheel Armour and Gloss Boss are excellent
Gecko and Clarity are as expected as glass products
Viper is average as a wheel cleaner but Geo Gel is very good with a long cling time
Ghost is as expected as a spray sealant

Their Pro Series bottles and triggers are excellent imho


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I can second gloss boss as excellent, although my version had a dreadful spray head on the bottle. I tried granite on the OH's car and it was OK . However the prices are always on the low side so there's not much to lose.



Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

It cleans your car... isn't that what we all want?

I rate the stuff I've tried.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Just another (of the numerous) reseller out there, different colour, different scent but same basic product as many others.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

They've got some good products,their tar remover is the best i ever used.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im using their "Clarity" at the moment, guess its ok, yet to use the "Viper", what recommendations to use it diluted? or just neat? i got the special offer of but any 500ml and get upgraded to 1 litre


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

there clearly using SHILL BIDDING on ebay look at the bid history on there items its blatant what there upto...will avoid like the plague cant stand muppets that do this on ebay .


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I’m beginning to see what you’re saying, I’ve just bid on a few things that have the same person bidding on almost everything, so I expect the same one will outbid me, so will watch to see if they ever win an “auction”


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

bidderman1969 said:


> I'm beginning to see what you're saying, I've just bid on a few things that have the same person bidding on almost everything, so I expect the same one will outbid me, so will watch to see if they ever win an "auction"


Tbf I just bidded on like 10 items. I've got it as a saved search. 
I bet a lot do too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Fairtony said:


> Tbf I just bidded on like 10 items. I've got it as a saved search.
> I bet a lot do too.


sooooooooooo, its YOU is IT????? 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

bidderman1969 said:


> sooooooooooo, its YOU is IT?????
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Should be obvious the only saddos who are happy to bid and wait a week to see if they win some glass cleaner etc, would be a fellow DW nutter! :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Fairtony said:


> Should be obvious the only saddos who are happy to bid and wait a week to see if they win some glass cleaner etc, would be a fellow DW nutter! :lol:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meh, understandable :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

On the subject of EZ, just used some InstaGloss. Love this product. So simple to use, can be used immediately after the rinse. And turns the beading and gloss up to 11.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry I forgot I created this thread.

I was wondering that was all because there isn't much about them across the net in comparison to other well known brands nearly on every forum. I only noticed because it wasn't in the manufacture/private label section for reviews for example.

I tried out the snow foam lance and the sub zero foam. It's great stuff. Shifted a fair bit of grime (car not washed in seven months). I'd maybe try a different snow foam from them but I have five litres so maybe a while before I get to do that. But here it is anyways.



















Ryan

Ps thanks for the comments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Seems to have done a good job there buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I've had an email of them with a deal they are selling on Amazon it seems to be legit. £29.99 for a load of 500ml products I'll find the link in a min.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Essential-...9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=EZ+Car+Care


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

dazbrookespuma said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Essential-...9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=EZ+Car+Care


Wow £3.75 per item and that includes shipping. 
It's actually so cheap, i could see people being put off it, thinking it's a dodgy brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

Fairtony said:


> Wow £3.75 per item and that includes shipping.
> It's actually so cheap, i could see people being put off it, thinking it's a dodgy brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that's one way for them to devalue their own brand. They discount so much it makes it look like even they don't believe it's worth full price


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Had an email from them saying they were running this promo as they had just started up on Amazon and needed people to buy there products and review them/ give them ratings to get there status up.

We use Amazon at work and depending on which delivery method they use and if Amazon class them as a Vendor or a Re-seller they will be loosing 100% of the cost of these products maybe more by the time Amazon take their fees.

Nothing in their range really stood out for me personally, however there are loads of people on their Facebook group banging on about how good the products are although most seem to be valeters and buy it in bulk. They always seem to have a sale on though which makes me question just how cheaply they produce their products.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Probably very as they are doing 5l of reigning iron on eBay £28 delivered! I've bought one if it sucks well it's one less takeaway.


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got some citrus wash and panel wipe from them seems to do the job probably better stuff out there though


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

after reading this thread I have been looking at some of the EZ stuff on ebay ,5l of Reigning Iron is on a buy it now at £28.97 with free postage but check out the auction listing for the same product the bids are up to £26 plus £6.95 delivery.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

gishy said:


> after reading this thread I have been looking at some of the EZ stuff on ebay ,5l of Reigning Iron is on a buy it now at £28.97 with free postage but check out the auction listing for the same product the bids are up to £26 plus £6.95 delivery.


Just keep trying. I've seen those 5L listings go for as little as £12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

